# Fishing in Sargent still sucks



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I could make excuses like the barometer was to high, the tides were wrong, the current was to strong, to much trash in the water, no bait to be found, ect..., so that's what I'm gonna do.
Spent most of Saturday planting trees, so didn't get to the beach until around 2pm. There was no bait anywhere, but after a hour of throwing the cast net I managed 3 small mullet. I set 1 rod out, but within 20 minuets it was washed up on the beach with 200 pounds of dead water hyacinth on the line. After that we just set on the beach and drank beer until dark.
Sunday I finally got out of bed around 1pm and decided to head east towards the San Bernard river. I managed to catch 3 crabs the night before, so I had them, 2 mullet, and a pound of shrimp. Caught 1 drum on cut mullet and nothing on the crab. The trash was still bad on the east end, but at least I could keep my lines in the water. Caught several big whiting on the dead shrimp and used them for cut bait, but all I caught was a bunch of small sharks. I did manage to get a few good pictures so I guess it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My pup had fun. She will swim out and catch the sharks to play with them.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice report!

I spent the weekend down at Mitchell's cut, from Friday afternoon through Sunday afternoon. Not much luck getting bait (2 finger mullet in countless throws), but was able to keep hooking up with sand trout. Caught 3 bull reds on cut sand trout friday just before dark (tide change) and one keeper spec, nothing on Saturday, then 3 more bull reds just before dawn Sunday on cut mullet (A couple were nice enough to trade me some mullet for some blue crabs I had caught in my trap). Didn't see anyone else at the cut catch anything big - just sand trout, small sharks, and hardheads/gafftops.

I spent Saturday dealing with trash too, but it wasn't just in the water, they pulled up and parked right next to me - right in front of my rod holder to be exact, then left dirty diapers, beer cans/bottles, chicken drumsticks on lines (caught 2 on my big rods), and even the bag of trash they filled up. Had to go yelling at their kids a couple times for messing with my stuff.... Not my most pleasant mood there, not sure if they understood the english & french I was yelling at them.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sucked at Surfside too, saw a hardhead or two caught, but I got fed up with the grass and caught a buzz instead.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Still fun.... nice pictures...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Billygoat said:


> Nice report!
> 
> I spent the weekend down at Mitchell's cut, from Friday afternoon through Sunday afternoon. Not much luck getting bait (2 finger mullet in countless throws), but was able to keep hooking up with sand trout. Caught 3 bull reds on cut sand trout friday just before dark (tide change) and one keeper spec, nothing on Saturday, then 3 more bull reds just before dawn Sunday on cut mullet (A couple were nice enough to trade me some mullet for some blue crabs I had caught in my trap). Didn't see anyone else at the cut catch anything big - just sand trout, small sharks, and hardheads/gafftops.
> 
> I spent Saturday dealing with trash too, but it wasn't just in the water, they pulled up and parked right next to me - right in front of my rod holder to be exact, then left dirty diapers, beer cans/bottles, chicken drumsticks on lines (caught 2 on my big rods), and even the bag of trash they filled up. Had to go yelling at their kids a couple times for messing with my stuff.... Not my most pleasant mood there, not sure if they understood the english & french I was yelling at them.


I saw about 10 truck loads heading down there, we are being invaded. It does no good to try to talk to them. Take pictures or video of them littering , get the license plate numbers, and call the sheriffs department. If they are breaking game laws, like keeping every single thing they catch, call the game warden. It's up to us to put a stop to this mess. It may take a few hours of your time, but reporting it is the only way to stop it. I use to be one of the people that would just complain, but done nothing. Now I call on every one I see breaking game laws or littering.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Billygoat, I think we fished just to the south of you on Mitchell's cut on Sunday. We came down there on Saturday late for a few minutes to see how busy it was and saw the group you were talking about. Looks you were killing the trout when we were there on Sunday. I am getting ready to post my report and you are in the background on one of my pics, I believe.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

The puppy wants sushi!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Report and Pics as always Sharkchum.

It was slow on 10/20 at Bryan beach even the MOB just small fish(not even a keeper whiting or croaker) on fresh dead couldn't see any finger mullet to catch.
Went to SS#4 on 10/23 actually found a few finger mullet but the weed was so bad I could only get about a 15 minute soak before they got covered up with the weed. I think if you hit the incoming tide the weed may not be as bad a problem but we were fishing an out going Sat. at SS. I had utmost confidence in both days and got skunked. Guess that's why they call it :fish:ing


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I was trying not to pay much attention to them while they were there (they weren't even fishing, other than crabbing), and I didn't notice how much of a mess they made until they hauled out of there.

Yes that's me in the background, or my truck at least. The sand trout are hit or miss, they are either there in a big school or not at all. I was getting double hookups on soft plastics every cast for a while, but not much else mixed in. Some undersized reds and one keeper spec that I cooked for supper Friday. I was surprised I didn't catch any flounder.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

always enjoy seeing ospreys out on the water. great pics


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report and Pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

